# First batch of Redy belly eggs hatched!!



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi all, I bought 7 5-7 inch red bellies about amonth ago real cheap and put them in my 180. About a week ago two got really dark and layed eggs!! I followed the instructions on here for a fry tank and it helped a ton...Thank you to everybody who had input on that. Heres my problem though!! I bought a 10 gallon tank and all the stuff needed for fry and the eggs hatched 4 days ago and now there are like probably 250 of them free swimming!! It almost looks crowded allready??? For you guys that have experienced this before what should I expect for a death rate till I can sell these to acouple of local stores in a month or so when they get to dime size??? Is the 10 Gallon gonna be big enough??? I guess this is a good problem to have but im still concerned.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

jdk79 - if you truely have about 250 p's in a 10 gallon tank (fry); then yes, they
will be over crowded in a short about of time, with a high death toll. You are going to need a bigger tank to be able to raise them to sellable size. But if you want to sell some then shoot me a message!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Where are you located? If you'd like to donate







hahaha let me know


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WOW.. congrats.. now i hope yur within 50 miles of me.. :smile:


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I live in Oshkosh,WI its about an hour north of milwaukee. So if anybody is close let me know!! Thanks


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Shucks, wish you were in Cali... Have fun raising your fry


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks, it is really interesting watching these fry day to day! They change very quickly. There's so many in that tank probably closer to 300 swimming all over.
So if anybody is interested in these guys when they get to about dime size I'll give you them at a great price so if your interested let me know!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

use salt to help with the hatching, and white cotony. but don't worry about overcrowding, u can have 300 fry in the tank, you could end up with 3 surviving.

get another 10g, if you can swing it?

you'll want to leave them in there for quite a while, and in the mean time you'll have more eggs, I have 4 10g, 2 20g, and 1 50g, but it's a *little* out of control.:laugh:

have you decided how your gonna clean the bottom? Make a mini version of gravel syphon, it's a big help.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks for the advice mantis...I am setting up a 30 gallon tank I had sitting around tommorow. Hopefully that will help!! I am getting some snails to clean the bottom. Thats my plan. Thanks again.


----------

